# Various Pictures of Tatuaje



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatuaje TAA 2011

Tatuaje Drac

Tatuaje Cinco Mas Fino

Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th Anniversary 109 Reserva

Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin

Tatuaje Frank

Those are some of my pictures of Tatuaje, please go to ***************.com for more reviews and info!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Great pics, V. What do you think of the TAA so far? I have a few resting, but the one I smoked was a little sick.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pics V!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> Great pics, V. What do you think of the TAA so far? I have a few resting, but the one I smoked was a little sick.


I thought some time will do wonders for this cigar. I put a review here You might like some of my other Tatuaje Reviews here



havanajohn said:


> Nice pics V!


Thanks John  I have other pictures on my site that you may like as well on ***************.com


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

This thread made me drool. 
:dr


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pics Veeral! 

The site is really nice as well. Love all the pics over there too.


----------



## Xingpao (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! Let's see some more Tats...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Xingpao said:


> Thanks for the pics! Let's see some more Tats...


Here ya go... The short one on the left is a Pork Chop.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i think i drooled on myself a little bit :]


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the Tats! What happened to the links?


----------

